# Rupert 2and half year old ragdoll.poss home found



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Rupert is a 2 ½ year old Red Ragdoll ? bicolour, but pattern to be confirmed.

He is neutered and microchipped, but his vaccinations are not up to date and so he will require an entire course to cover him against cat flu and enteritis. (The UKRCC will meet the cost of this, if the new owners so wish, on provision of a receipt.) Rupert was hit by a car about three months ago, but is now fully recovered. We are told he is generally healthy and that his coat is in good condition and matt free.

Rupert is a friendly, playful, confident Ragdoll and although not a cuddly cat he likes to sit on his owners lap. He is gentle and used to living with young children and other cats. He is used to free outside access via a cat flap and toilet both in a litter tray indoors and also in the garden.

Rupert is seeking a life long home with a family. He should settle with children, as long as they are used to animals and understand how to behave around them. He will need access to a garden which is secure and well away from busy roads. He does like to explore and has been run over before, so a quite, traffic free area is a must.

If you feel you can offer Rupert a loving home, where he will receive lots of attention and play times and a life long commitment, please complete our online adoption application, indicating your interest in him at UKRCC Adoption Form

Welcome to the UKRCC


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

im quite surprised that as a ragdoll rehoming charity you dont stipulate indoor homes onlythe fact he`s been in a scrape with a car before only proves they shouldnt be out.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We do make sure that our cats go to homes with secure gardens and pens for any cat that is already used to going out and gets far to stressed staying inside.But most of our cats have never been outside and stay as indoor cats. In an ideal world all people buying a pedigree kitten would never let them outside or only in outside pens but sadly that is not always the case and we have to re home a cat to what it likes best of course we would never ever let a cat go to a home where there is any busy roads and we do take a great deal of time and care on who we choose to be the new owners to any of our cats and would never ever put them at any risk I can assure you.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Rupert's Home fell through so he is again looking for his forever home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Rupert has now found his forever home and will hopefully joining his new family on Saturday


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

kelly-joy said:


> Rupert has now found his forever home and will hopefully joining his new family on Saturday


Hope it works out for him this time.

Izzie


----------

